# New Turkey Hunter, What calls do people suggest?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

What call is suggested for a newbie? I see there are box ones as well as mouth pieces...are decoys recommended or is it possible to call a turkey in without the visible decoy?
Thanks for any advice


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

the sounds of trucks going up and down dirt roads, cell phone rings, beer cans opening, the elk bugle/gobble, random firing of shots at rocks and squirrels and the "*HEY TURKEY*" calls seem to work wonders for many people on the General season hunt. the cover scent of cigarettes and beer is also another awesome tactic used by many. once you get a turkey to gobble, you need to turn off your truck (pulling it off to the side of the road would be nice, although not required) slam your door, and run as fast as possible in the direction the turkey is in, all the while having a push button box call in each hand (hunters specialty makes good ones for this very senario) and a diaphram call in your mouth making noise with these every 2 steps, making sure to break and snap every twig, brach and small tree in your way to simulate a large herd of turkeys approaching the turkey you are after. once you guess you are within 100 yards of the turkeys location, set up in the most open spot you can find (you dont want anything blocking your shot, the turkey might come in from any direction!) and make as much noise with those calls as you can! this turkey will be so excited and confused, he wont know what to do with himself! get ready once you have done all this, cuz he will be on a dead run to figure out where the party is!! :?  :roll: o-||

no joke, i witnessed every thing mentioned above last year by other people during the general season hunt. what a disaster. cant wait to do it again this year 

in all seriousness, primos makes great turkey calls that are easy to use and sound great. calls arent everything, but they do help in most cases. turkeys will come in if you have decoys out and sometimes the decoys scares them off. it all has to do with which phase of the rut they are in and how much hunting pressure they have had. good luck to you this year!


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

ROFL, oh man thanks for the laughs!
ya main reason i am asking about calls is cause i went to a public land area to hunt at scouting things out and i saw a flock of wild turkeys on private land...which would be illegal to hunt unless i could call them into the public land 
Thanks again,


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

phorisc said:


> What call is suggested for a newbie? I see there are box ones as well as mouth pieces...are decoys recommended or is it possible to call a turkey in without the visible decoy?
> Thanks for any advice


Box

Sometimes

YES it is!!!


----------



## Yogo (Mar 28, 2011)

Box call. Primos Heartbreaker or Single Sided Box.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I think you would want more than one call. The reason I say this is that on any given day, a big tom might completely ignore your box call, but a slate or diaphragm call might have him coming in on a dead run. On another day the situation might be the exact opposite. Learn to use more than one style. Make sure at least one is a diaphragm (mouth) call. This allows you to call hands free should you need to.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I think you would want more than one call. The reason I say this is that on any given day, a big tom might completely ignore your box call, but a slate or diaphragm call might have him coming in on a dead run. On another day the situation might be the exact opposite. Learn to use more than one style. Make sure at least one is a diaphragm (mouth) call. This allows you to call hands free should you need to.


I with Wasatah but the big thing is don't call to much thats the biggest trick i've found I call a couple of times and wait for 5 minutes with most any type of call.

Decoy do help also.

Most rookies call way to much.

And remember just because you call and no anwser dosen't alway mean there are not they.
Sometimes they just come in quiet. Hope that helps you some right or wrong thats what works for me.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a few pics with decoys just tried this type for the first time.
Montana Decoy.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

nice decoy, good advice on calls, thanks alot.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Make sure at least one is a diaphragm (mouth) call. This allows you to call hands free should you need to.


the ability to call without using your hands is a huge advantage. I carry multiple diaphragm calls, one box call, and even a "locater" gobble call. I also carry 4 inflatable decoys (Cherokee Sports: 1 jake, 3 hens), and a roll-up 27" high ground blind in my pack.

I'm certainly no expert, but my gear/setup has worked in the past...


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

As PBH said the ability to have your hands free is really important and a good diaphragm call will fit the bill. If you dont have the time to get good with it I would reccomend a box call. I use a Primos Wet box. Easy to use and they sound very good. I would also pick up a slate call and practice with it. They are excellent for soft purrs and do a great number. Turkeys can be funny critters. Some days they will only respond to one type of call so dont just have one.... good luck... but watch out ....turkey hunting is addictive. Its quickly becoming my favorite hunt of the year.


----------

